# ZFS export shares via NFSv4

## tenspd137

Hi all,

Back with another ZFS question.  How do you share with NFSv4.  For example, my rpool is structured like this:

rpool

rpool/HOME

rpool/HOME/<user>

before, I created a pseudo file system like:

/nfs/home

and mounted /home to /nfs/home using mount --bind /home /nfs/home and then put

/nfs @netgroup(rw, [other options])

/nfs/home @netgroup(rw, [other options])

and I was able to access user directories without a problem via autofs and the /net/<server>/home/<user> mechanism.  I haven't been able to figure out the right combination using ZFS shaes.  So far, the only thing I have figured out is that the syntax for the zfs sharenfs property looks like this:

sharenfs=rw=@@netgroup

to use netgroups.  Then, after turning on zfs shares, exportfs will return

<share>  @netgroup

Other than that, I haven't go the right combination yet.  Any suggestions?

Thanks!

----------

## ryao

Unfortunately, I have not found time to play with NFS on ZFS. In theory, Oracle's Solaris documentation should work:

http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E23824_01/html/821-1448/gayne.html

If that does not work, you can always configure NFS shares on ZFS the same way that you would for NFS shares on ext4. It would also be a good idea to file a bug report for me.

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Unsupported Software to Kernel & Hardware as ZFS is in the Portage tree.

- John

----------

## tenspd137

What I ended up doing right now was forcing everything to NFSv3 using regular NFS, not the built in ZFS exporting.  Unfortunatley, it is the computer I use at work, and we have a really shakey setup at best.  I couldn't tell where the real problem may have been, but because it works, they won't let me experiment at work.

Thanks for all your help.

----------

